# 10 characteristics of extremely lazy people



## Popeye (Feb 12, 2008)

1. Inability to put forth the effort required to complete any task. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 
6. 
7. 
8. 
9. 
10.


----------



## Jim (Feb 12, 2008)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 13, 2008)

:lol: Good one! :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 14, 2008)

Is response to this post I have the following statement:


----------



## Jim (Feb 14, 2008)

esquired said:


> Is response to this post I have the following statement:



And


----------



## Popeye (Feb 14, 2008)

:?


----------



## G3_Guy (Feb 14, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## redbug (Feb 14, 2008)

i m


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 14, 2008)

Jim said:


> esquired said:
> 
> 
> > Is response to this post I have the following statement:
> ...



Hes lazy get it.................. Another classic lame joke from the king of the lame post..........................


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 14, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > esquired said:
> ...



Bow before me Serf!


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 14, 2008)

esquired said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Jim said:
> ...



yes sir


----------



## Popeye (Feb 14, 2008)

You misspelled Sire.


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 14, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> You misspelled Sire.



I ment sir!!! i am not calling esquired sire...... He dosent even desirve sir, i was just being nice.....LMAO


----------



## boathauler32 (Feb 15, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > esquired said:
> ...


you feel insulted by this joke, dont you?......


----------



## Popeye (Feb 15, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> I ment sir!!! i am not calling esquired sire...... He dosent even desirve sir, i was just being nice.....LMAO



Sorry Dave, I tried.


----------



## Nickk (Feb 15, 2008)

"Sucka MCs should call me Sire!"

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/9NpxyIedBss&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/9NpxyIedBss&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 15, 2008)

boathauler32 said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Jim said:
> ...




Actually he stole my idea....... I was just too lazy to post it


----------

